# Term "Quantity Surveyor"  in German? Does this profession exist in Germany?



## Airtight (26 Apr 2009)

How is the term Quantity Surveyor expressed in German?


----------



## mathepac (26 Apr 2009)

*Re: Whats a Quantity Surying in Germany?*

Quantität Feldmesser from


----------



## Airtight (26 Apr 2009)

*Re: Whats a Quantity Surying in Germany?*



mathepac said:


> Quantität Feldmesser from



Thanks mathepac, what does Quantität Feldmesser mean in German? I have spoken to so many Germans and they have never heard of the profession.


----------



## mathepac (26 Apr 2009)

I have no idea - I just pasted the results from the translator website; sorry.


----------



## Airtight (26 Apr 2009)

mathepac said:


> I have no idea - I just pasted the results from the translator website; sorry.



Kein Problem mathepac


----------



## newirishman (26 Apr 2009)

Generic term is 
"Sachverstaendiger" (ae being the Umlaut)
For buildings, it is "Bausachverstaendiger" or "Sachverstaendiger Bau"

Hope that helps.


----------



## Caveat (27 Apr 2009)

*Re: Whats a Quantity Surying in Germany?*



mathepac said:


> Feldmesser


 
Quite close to _field messer. _I'd say some builders might see that as appropriate - messing in a field.


----------



## Airtight (27 Apr 2009)

newirishman said:


> Generic term is
> "Sachverstaendiger" (ae being the Umlaut)
> For buildings, it is "Bausachverstaendiger" or "Sachverstaendiger Bau"
> 
> Hope that helps.



'Building expert' could this be relevant to other professions in German say Site Manager, Project Manager etc?


----------



## mathepac (27 Apr 2009)

*Re: Whats a Quantity Surying in Germany?*



Caveat said:


> Quite close to _field messer. _I'd say some builders might see that as appropriate - messing in a field.


Builders, farmers, cows, horse-breeders, data analysts, AAM posters.... the list is endless; the ultimate generic job-title.


----------

